# Turbo kits



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Exactly what is needed for a homemade turbo kit? I understand turbo systems sort of, but I dont.

What all is needed and how do you put it all together corectly?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

read the stickys at the top or go to the hotshot website and it has the list of stuff you need. This question has been answered one too many times like everyone else will tell you....im just giving you a little bit of info before someone tells you to search.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I read the stickys and they tell you for 2 engines. I mean if I wanna build a kit for any car. How they all work ect.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

for any car? well...any manufacturer that builds turbo kits have almost the same parts as any other manufacturer because thats what turbo components are made up of...if you want an answer as to how they work then you need to be more specific about what your question is...ill give you an answer to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I mean how the whole turbo system works. Like each part etc. Whats all connected to what. Why its that way.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Turbo>Intercooler(2 cool the pressurized air)>Throttlebody
Misc Items-Blow Off Valve, Wastegate(only for external use), Piping, Exhaust Manifold, Injectors(upgrade to larger ones if needed), Fuel Pump, Probbably some new internals if running high boost, ECU upgrade(if needed)...
[Just visit a shop nearest you and ask them about custom turbo settups, they'll tell you exactly what u need 2 noe.]


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Well I got a 83 VW Jetta GL. its got the 1.7 bottom end with the 1.6 head. The stock 1.7 motor has 8.0 to 1 compression ratio and with the 1.6 head it has 8.2 to 1 compression ratio. Both come stock with fordged pistons. I am looknig to turbocharge it and just wanna do a custom setup at home. My brothers friend has a turbo and I am thining about getting it from him.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

go to vwvortex.com, its too much to type as to how everything works....it would be like a 10 page report


----------



## The Hater (Oct 8, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> *Well I got a 83 VW Jetta GL. its got the 1.7 bottom end with the 1.6 head. The stock 1.7 motor has 8.0 to 1 compression ratio and with the 1.6 head it has 8.2 to 1 compression ratio. Both come stock with fordged pistons. I am looknig to turbocharge it and just wanna do a custom setup at home. My brothers friend has a turbo and I am thining about getting it from him. *


dont bother turboing that motor..it will make shite for power...for the money you could just put an aba in there and be much happier...even if it is only a 115 bhp motor...they are fun as hell in a mk1


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

The Hater said:


> *dont bother turboing that motor..it will make shite for power...for the money you could just put an aba in there and be much happier...even if it is only a 115 bhp motor...they are fun as hell in a mk1  *


personally i object to this post...some say that the GA wont make shit for power but hey, im doing it, others have did it and are extremely happy. Do what you want, although i dont know the strength of the motor, just do what you wanna do.


----------



## The Hater (Oct 8, 2003)

Blu200SX said:


> *personally i object to this post...some say that the GA wont make shit for power but hey, im doing it, others have did it and are extremely happy. Do what you want, although i dont know the strength of the motor, just do what you wanna do. *


i wasn't talking about the GA...i was talking about the kid's jetta...i'm new to the nissan boards...but not to VW's


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

BTW I aint much of a kid, but I will be doing a swap soon on the car. All the VW parts are interchangable though bro.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

The Hater said:


> *i wasn't talking about the GA...i was talking about the kid's jetta...i'm new to the nissan boards...but not to VW's *


yeh i know what you are referring to...im just making an example but i agree i wasnt specific in my post, but what i mean was since both motors are 1.6L or similar then they will provide similar responses into forced induction upgrades. Although they arent gonna put out the same numbers since they are different but they will make less power then lets say...a 2.0L motor. In the end it will still be enough to kick the average persons ass in the 1/4 mile. Really, how many people do you come upon with a turbo under the hood....not many.


----------



## The Hater (Oct 8, 2003)

his 85 jetta i'm pretty sure is Cis injection...making power out of this fueling isn't cheap...the power to dollar ratio is no good...i mean if he wants to make power out of that motor, thats fine..i'm just saying thats not really worth it to turbo such an outdated fueling system...and whats he goin to do...go programmable...thats a thousand bucks alone...and unfortunately more cars have turbos now than ever....turboing the vw 1.6L wont' even be enough to beat up on stock Neon SRT's and thats just one of the many cars that are brand new and relatively cheap...so yah..i do think that every little punk now is goin to have a prettty quick car...and that if you want to be competetive, you should think about doing something a bit bigger than a 1.6L Cis motor.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i was not even thinking of the fuel setup for that year...you have a good point. That is also going to hold back some power as well.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

You both have very good points, but I am totaly aware of this problem of the fuel system. I just started talking to a old buddy of mine that has a 84 Rabbit with Calloway turbo setup. He is running the 1.8 8V with stock fuel pump from his A1, stock fuel system from a A2. Har does have 5 fuel injectors due to the turbo setup. Car seams to run fine.


I have learned alot more on what is needed and how turbo systems work as I specifically wanted the point of this thread to be. I will be getting a motor swap soon as I said before. I aint looking to woop up on every car out there, just wanna add some more fun and build a turbo setup for the hell of it. If I really wanted to build a fast as fuck VW too woop up on all the newer cars, I wouldnt waste my time on my "83" Jetta. I would simply go out and buy a 77 Rabbit, if I had to build a older VW for this point, and simply toss in a VR6 and build the fuck out of it including turboing it.


BTW if I do go along with doing a turbo setup on my Jetta I aint gonna make it some secret, I will have a FMIC attached to the bottom of the 4" thick bumper.


----------

